
Why Japan Matters: iPad Mania, Cloud Computing, And Social Intelligence - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/08/why-japan-matters/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
pwim
Apple, probably through its partnership with the iPhone carrier SoftBank, has
done a great job of marketing their product in Japan. They've managed to get
many programs to do infomercial-like specials on the iPhone and iPad.

That being said, having a couple thousand people lining up for a product in
Tokyo isn't such a big deal in and of itself. With over 30,000,000 people in
the Greater Tokyo Area, its easy to attract crowds like this. The people who
lined up represented the die-hard Apple fans, not average consumers.

